# Driver Slice



## devonlad (Oct 8, 2014)

Dealing with a horrendous driver slice that I have corrected in the past by using a ridiculous setup that I need to get out of the habit of. I have checked my grip and made sure I am aleaning away from the target on address which has helped but it still inconsitent. I have been reading about slicing the ball and from what I have found 70% of the problem is due to the club face open and 30% down to swing technique. Does anyone have any tips like closing the club face at address or will this just promote more bad habits.


----------



## Doh (Oct 8, 2014)

What does your ball flight look like does it start of straight then move right or does it start right and keeps on going right.


----------



## Doh (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry forgot to add the best people to give out tips are PGA pro's.


----------



## devonlad (Oct 8, 2014)

Starts straight then goes right


----------



## bobmac (Oct 8, 2014)

Your slice is caused by an out to in swing.
Fix that and you will get rid of your slice


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Your slice is caused by an out to in swing.
Fix that and you will get rid of your slice
		
Click to expand...

Ask Bob to show his head over drill and that will cure everything (including the common cold)


----------



## bobmac (Oct 8, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Ask Bob to show his head over drill and that will cure everything (including the common cold)
		
Click to expand...

Set up 2 headcovers as shown below and learn to hit the ball without hitting the headcovers

[video=youtube;KsrovFJ3o9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW&index=33[/video]


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 9, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Set up 2 headcovers as shown below and learn to hit the ball without hitting the headcovers

[video=youtube;KsrovFJ3o9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW&index=33[/video]
		
Click to expand...

This is a great drill, it's helped me immensely.


----------



## Francisceo (Nov 24, 2014)

Had to bump this thread as i'm having the same issue: ball starts straight and then goes right. 
How should i setup the head-covers - looks like a couple of inches right and left of ball - is that right? How does the drill help - looks like it encourages a more in to out swing - is that right?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.
Place them about a foot behind and in front and a few inches either side as per video.
Start will small swings and build up and you'll either improve your swing path or get fed up picking up the head covers from the range.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2014)

Absolutely ridiculous!!







Of course you went to the toilet !


----------



## turkish (Nov 24, 2014)

Search hank Haney 5 minute slice fix on YouTube... I do a variation of this exercise. I do 3 swings almost like a baseball swing to get the feeling I'm getting the in to out swing, I also have a very slightly closed stance as if I'm trying to draw and seems to work for me.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 25, 2014)

Take a look at your wrist action in the downswing. I was starting off great from the top and about half way down my wrists were flicking out creating the out to in swing. Get the feeling for keeping the club behind you more in the downswing to get an in to out swing.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2014)

Garush34 said:



			Take a look at your wrist action in the downswing. I was starting off great from the top and about half way down my wrists were flicking out creating the out to in swing. Get the feeling for keeping the club behind you more in the downswing to get an in to out swing.
		
Click to expand...

But remember that (for a rightee) the right wrist should end up (through/after release) above, or at least not below, the left one. If it ends up below the left one, then the result will almost certainly be a high slice.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Nov 25, 2014)

Go to a driving range with your driver and hit some drives and purposely close shut you driver too much, get that feeling that your closing it too much, then perhaps you can start to try to find the middle ground.

i tried this once and it helped me out so there you go


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 26, 2014)

devonlad said:



			Dealing with a horrendous driver slice that I have corrected in the past by using a ridiculous setup that I need to get out of the habit of. I have checked my grip and made sure I am aleaning away from the target on address which has helped but it still inconsitent. I have been reading about slicing the ball and from what I have found 70% of the problem is due to the club face open and 30% down to swing technique. Does anyone have any tips like closing the club face at address or will this just promote more bad habits.
		
Click to expand...

If you are wondering what is going wrong then go to the range and use your phone to record a few swings. Make sure that you do this with a neutral setup, not trying to do any compensations for your slice. Then stick it up on here, in no time at all someone will reply with the exact cause of your problem. 

Do not worry about putting your swing on here for scrutiny, there has been some horror shows in the past, including my own swing. But I got a great tip straight away that cured my problem and helped no end.


----------



## Francisceo (Nov 26, 2014)

well that worked... Hitting it straight now. Thanks guys


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 27, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If you are wondering what is going wrong then go to the range and use your phone to record a few swings. Make sure that you do this with a neutral setup, not trying to do any compensations for your slice. Then stick it up on here, in no time at all someone will reply with the exact cause of your problem. 

Do not worry about putting your swing on here for scrutiny, there has been some horror shows in the past, including my own swing. But I got a great tip straight away that cured my problem and helped no end.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. The Coach PM'd me a tonne of messages, which massively helped including grip and posture. For me, the grip has been the biggest one. I now have a proven way of ensuring my grip is right and my clubface is where it needs to be, and the swing is starting to take care of itself. Particularly from the tee, and pitching. Next challenge is using my 5 and 6 well off the deck for my 2nd shot!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Francisceo said:



			well that worked... Hitting it straight now. Thanks guys
		
Click to expand...


Have you really corrected your slice in under 2 days? And was this just using the headcover drill? 

Im gobsmacked  Need need need to give this a go. I seem to have tried everything else.....


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 28, 2014)

It is a great tip, pro I use has me using alignment sticks pointing at around one o clock o help me get the path better. 

One other thing that helps me is getting to the top of the backswing and letting my hands fall rather that swinging from the top, I was comming over the top causing a low slice and this has helped me stop this, maybe worth a try maybe but I am in no way a pro.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 29, 2014)

Well after many long years slicing for England, (our old pro would stand on the first tee and ask me what postcode I was aiming for today) and I must say after many attempts to solve it, without any luck, I took onboard what Bob had said and started to use the head cover drill.

I have been doing it on a daily basis over the last few weeks, even at work (joys of being self-employed) didn't hit a ball just took a wood to work to try to master the swing. Got to say it feels a bit weird, but in saying that I have spent the last 27 yrs slicing the ball.

So today was the first time to try the new swing. Used my driver 14 times, I had 8/14 straight drives in the fairway :clap:  3/14 rolled into the first cut to the right  2/14 right into the 2nd cut but still playable  and  1/14 came off the toe and went well right 

So all in all, not a bad start and I must say, for the first time in many months i looked forward to getting the big dog out.

So a very big thanks from me Bob, great drill which I will be doing a lot from now on. :thup:


----------

